
Bitcoin terrifies me - pavlakoos
https://medium.com/@piotrpawlak/bitcoin-terrifies-me-4dcfd523b41
======
guywaffle
... because you don’t understand it?

It’s common knowledge people fear what they don’t know.

~~~
pavlakoos
It is not just the fear caused by lack of understanding.

I'd rather say - by the overwhelming financial amount Bitcoin has generated.
No folks in power like to be overtaken. Strange things might happen when they
realize they are not the top dogs anymore.

~~~
guywaffle
If you’re talking about the 1% they aren’t worried. The banks may have
regulations, but most banks are owned by the Rothschild family. They can
invest however they want since they are individuals.

~~~
pavlakoos
I'm talking about this:
[https://www.statista.com/statistics/264905/top-10-banks-
by-m...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/264905/top-10-banks-by-market-
capitalization/)

No.1. bank on highest market caps list is JP Megan Chase with $311bn. Which is
being overtaken by total Bitcoin capitalisation right now. I'm pretty sure
members of the Rothschild family don't sleep well these days.

~~~
guywaffle
If you truly believe the 1% don’t know how to stay on top and pull strings so
they always win then you’re dreaming.

It may just be a TV show, but Mr. Robot touches on this subject. Give it a try

~~~
pavlakoos
By all means - I do believe!

I am worried the 1% will start pulling strings. That's the point.

I dropped Mr/ Robot after s01e02. There were too many depressing threads for
me and my wife. Buy you're saying it is worth coming back to?

~~~
guywaffle
But they are already pulling strings just to slap each other and using us as
pawns in the process. At least that’s the picture Mr. Robot is painting right
now. It does have its dark moments, but I think it’s dark because the world it
portrays isn’t that far off from our own.

------
iamthirsty
There isn't much actually here, but an overblown fear of a bank run in favor
of Bitcoin, which is amazingly unlikely.

~~~
pavlakoos
I wouldn't say it is unlikely. There already is a run for Bitcoin. Cold
calculation makes people take their savings and go for BTC.

~~~
iamthirsty
The banking industry is many many orders of magnitude more than Bitcoin. It's
extremely unlikely.

~~~
pavlakoos
I hope you're right. Just purchased more BTC :)

